# UEFI,Nvidia,GRUB and framebuffer.(v86d removal fun)[SOLVED]

## MaDDeePee

Hello,

i used v86d initramfs and uvesa since years to get a high resolution konsole.

now i am forced to find another solution, since v86d is obsolete.

most current nvidia drivers with dual gtx1070

Ivy bridge dual xeons v2

4.14.2x -'ish kernel.

GRUB, UEFI.

There aren't any guides in the web to get a well working framebuffer console with pinguins on top and a proper resolution,

without doing it the uvesa way.

Any suggestions?

Help  :Sad: Last edited by MaDDeePee on Sat Mar 31, 2018 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bammbamm808

 *MaDDeePee wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> i used v86d initramfs and uvesa since years to get a high resolution konsole.
> 
> now i am forced to find another solution, since v86d is obsolete.
> ...

 

I have JUST worked through this. Using the kernel FB_EFI, rEFInd and the proprietary nvidia drivers, I have 1920x1080 console featuring 8 penguins (pre-startx) and 3d accelleration in X. I too, used to use uvesa fb. I left linux off for a couple of years and had to figure out another way when I returned. It was not quick or easy.

dmesg: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/MlLpqo63gQXjzw0bNvFG/

.config: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/AakLS2dYApjDDVWx7VIQ/

lsmod: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/uvfusVtcHzCLYXSEvCH2/

lspci: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/o07lAbfy4iPIeryfetvn/

/boot/refind_linux.conf: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/BJTkM85y12hav4sl4S0x/

/boot/efi/EFI/refind/refind.conf: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/jR89M126vbRtrg9RIWjZ/

I have only efi fb in kernel and dri support. No other fb support at all, except for the nvidia-drivers fb component. The key for me was the line in refind.conf (line 168 in my paste) that starts the kernel in graphical mode. Prior to digging that line up, I could only get the default efi framebuffer resolution of 640x480, or 600x800, I forget which.I suppose you could do this using Grub2 if you could start the kernel with the same option. I suppose it would work without a bootloader or boot manager if you start the kernel in graphical mode. I happen to like rEFInd a lot. I think the keys are the kernel configuration and the kernel startup option. Much better than swapping noveau and nvidia using clunky scripts, IMO.

Hope this gets you going. If I seem to have left anything out, I can dig it up for you. If you are having difficulties getting it working, please pastebin relevant code when replying. I'm not really all that good at this stuff. I'm just persistent and can Google.

----------

## MaDDeePee

Hello and thanks for your support!   :Very Happy: 

Everything else except "simple framebuffer support" is leading to no console at all.

i have to enable this to see anything while booting, no matter if one of those is set:

VESA VGA graphics support

EFI-based Framebuffer Support

Its seems like its all about simple framebuffer support to show me text while booting,

unfortunately @ 640x480   :Embarassed:  i don't know how to change resoultion, grub_gfxpayload doesn't work here, too   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MaDDeePee

ok, i just found out its my fault requesting more than 1024x768 that is not supported, regarding

to "vbeinfo" within grub-console...

GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768x32

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep

above entries are giving me a 1024x768 console.

a chance to get better? where is this limitation coming from? Why no 1280?

 :Confused: 

----------

## bammbamm808

Try passing "nomodeset" in addition?

Are you booting the kernel in graphical mode? Dont know how you do that in Grub. If that is happening, you shouldn't have that limitation.

----------

## MaDDeePee

LOL, ok - i got it!

For people with the same problem:

While using UEFI and this "stupid" CSM Secure boot stuff, i was able to choose:

Video-Bios UEFI ROMmode or LEGACY ROMmode (or don't launch biosROM, resulting in black screen and need to bios reset -.-)

While in Legacy mode, there were only 3 VGA modes with 1024x768x32 maximum.

So...well, my bad. 

Thanks a bunch! <3

----------

## bammbamm808

Enjoy your hi-res condoles w/penguins.

----------

